# Pension



## denisaki (Oct 24, 2008)

Due to my impending divorce, after 24 years of marriage, it seems that I will be left without a pension, and I'm going to have to do something about it. I haven't lived in England, although I am English, since I was 20 years old and I have never worked there. I do not even know whether I would qualify for a basic pension in England.
I would very much appreciate any advice from anyone with some knowledge in this area.. Many thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## expatinalex (Feb 12, 2010)

State Pensions - The Pensions Advisory Service (TPAS) 

Try this site for the information you are looking for........hope you find the answers to your questions.....good luck!!


----------

